# Sgt Pepper remixed by Giles Martin- just released.



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Great job! 

Re-aquainting myself with the finer details, excellently brought out in this new version, of that great album.

Lot's of 'in-progress' recordings included and overall a fascinating insight. A must-have for any Beatlemaniac or anyone interested in the fine art of pop song arrangement/production!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You beat me to it:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...on-review-lonely-hearts-club-band-remix-album


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Pugg said:


> You beat me to it:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...on-review-lonely-hearts-club-band-remix-album


Mmmm, not a fan of over intellectualising muso-journos! But the music is great! 

:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Just got mine in the mail a few days ago. A vinyl copy and a CD. Been deciding which to sample first. I'll probably go with the vinyl. Now all I need is the right time to listen and reflect. Maybe later tonight. If I can tear myself away from the Lee Konitz jazz albums I've been listening to for some while now.


----------

